# Tinte tauschen



## WedeNoz (13. Dezember 2010)

Hey, es gibt in Dalaran ja den Typ wo man Tinte umtauschen kann.
Ich bin nun auf der suche in Sturmwind...da muss es doch auch jemanden geben, der die Tinte entgegen nimmt und einem andere dafür gibt. oder? ^^

Weiß wer obs in SW so n Typ gibt oder nur in Dalaran?


----------



## myxir21 (13. Dezember 2010)

Nur Dalaran


----------



## martiko28 (29. Januar 2011)

Leider nur Dalaran...

und das ist wieder so ein Punkt, wo Blizz NULL mitgedacht hat. Die Hauptstädte sollen doch jetzt das Zentrum sein, dazu kommt, dass es die Kräuter, die man für Schwarzfahltinte benötigt ja in Nordend gar nicht gibt.

D.h. Kräuter farmen in den neuen Gebieten, dann Tinte herstellen und nur zum Tinte tauschen nach Dalaran... Einen tieferen Sinn kann ich darin ehrlich gesagt nicht erkennen.

Ich persönlich habe es so gelöst, dass ich einen Twink in Dala stehen habe, dem ich die Tinte zum tauschen schicke. Ist aber fast genauso umständlich...

Durch die neue Mechanik mit dem permanent gelernten Glyphen ist Inschriftler ohnehin ziemlich uninteressant geworden. Ok, es gibt noch die neuen Dunkelmond-Karten. Aber die sind erstens ziemlich aufwendig in der Herstellung (weil es ewig dauert, bis man ein Set voll hat), und zweitens haben sich auf unserem Server alle Inschriftler darauf gestürzt, so dass die Preise trotzdem den Aufwand kaum lohnen.
Dann gibts noch 2-3 Trinkets, aber die werden nach kurzer Phase wo man sie noch mit Gewinn verkaufen konnte inzwischen auch schon unter Mats-Preis verscherbelt.

Ich bin echt am Überlegen, den Beruf zu verlernen und was "gescheites" zu machen...


----------



## Sialan (9. Februar 2011)

Seit heute kann man auch in Orgrimmar (wahrscheinlich auch in Sturmwind, evtl. den anderen Hauptstädten) beim Inschriftenkunde-Laden Tinten tauschen.


----------

